# OK, Bobby.....Gotcha !!!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the debut of the *"Majestic Rollerball"...*Man..you talk about a 'booger' to make..LOL..Picked it up off one of the emails from one of the suppliers as a kit..came with HUGE Bethleham Olive blank, couple of huge drill bits, and some of the wierdest bushings you ever seen.. Took a while but I finally got her turned and assembled..Enjoy it, cause I ain't gonna do this no more. LOL.. It is HUGE..about twice the size of the Slimlines and must weigh three times as much..Wheewww !!!!!!!!

First Pic: alongside a conventional slimline for comparison..

Second Pic: Assembled in all her glory...even to the Swarowski crystal in the clip...

Third Pic:..Unscrewed and ready for action..Man, you talk about a "MAN'S PEN". This is IT...

Really turned out beautiful...and only took me about two hours of sweating and cursing as compared to about 30 minutes for the conventional pens..

Downright proud of her.....Jim:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, that is a nice lookin pen and looks like you did a great job on the turning, It would be a real keeper. Don't quit, keep trying other styles. I believe you will like other styles better than the slimlines. That Bethleham Olive blank looks pretty good. Haven't tried any of that wood.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim...that wood is awesome! You guys have really made some impressive projects!!!
Congrats to you. gb

ps....maybe your next 'Big Pen' project???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Jim...that wood is awesome! You guys have really made some impressive projects!!!
> Congrats to you. gb
> 
> *ps....maybe your next 'Big Pen' project???*




LOL, Jim..you're reading my mind..Been thinking about taking this pile of scraps I've got leftover and CA'ing them all together and turning about a 14" pen (think that's about the capacity of my Jet)... course it wouldn't be a real working pen..but who knows?..Prolly have he11 finding a clip for it..

Dang...Ol Bobby has really got me to thinkin' outside the box now...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOVE IT!! The big pens are so much better (to me anyways) than the slimlines.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tortuga again.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got that brain working again Jim?? Good, I do like that pen. Now I am going to try some duck calls. Just ordered what I need I think. Galvbay what wood is best for duck calls???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thought about duck calls myself, Bobby.. Spent about 50 years in the swamps on the Barrow Ranch down at Baytown hunting with my Dad...He loved duck hunting more than anything else in the world..LOL.. I imagine the turning part would be pretty easy. What held me back was the idea of making reeds, etc..for the right sound...but I'll bet you can whup 'em out...Keep us posted...If you need a 'prototype' I've got a closet full of old duck calls accumulated by Dad and myself over the years...

I'm kinda leaning towards some candlesticks....saw some kits on one of the sites. Think all the kit consists of is a screw-in base and a screw-in candle holder. Might be fun to try sumthin that doesn't involve a mandrel.We'll see..LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you just need something to turn that is cheap try turning cd tops. My grandkids loved them and they are so easy. I used the printable cds and put their name on each one for them. And pictures. They took them home with them so I don't have any pictures.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....the woodshop teacher in Deer Park is the local duck-call turner. He was/is into like you guys are into the pens. I think he was using the standard hardwoods such as walnut. The ones that are made from that Dyemond laminate wood are really nice. I've never tried to turn one before but they should not be that difficult. Those CD tops are fun to turn! Candle sticks are also a great project....the first one is the easiet. The matching second one is where it gets tough! 8*)
Here is a link to HUT supplies gamecalls
http://hutproducts.com/departments.asp?dept=105


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

which pen kit is that Tortuga? 

I'm thinking of doing some larger pens - the slimlines are nice, but I prefer a big, heavy pen.

looks nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spec,...it was a Father's Day special kit from Penn State Industries. They sold out of them and seem to still be out...you can buy just the pen kit and then add on the bushings, drill bits, etc..but that way it'll run about a hundred bucks..the kit Special was about 45 as I recall...

Here is the link

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/majestic-pen.html

Good Luck...Jim

P.S. here's a pix of most recent assortment I'm fixin' to send up to Austin to my Son to pass out to his friends and for gifts..He LOVES anything FREE from ol' Dad...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Anybody would love a collection like that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*


slip knot said:



Anybody would love a collection like that.

Click to expand...

*I ain't necessarily joined to him at the hip, Slip...ANYBODY can have the whole shooting match for about $200.... I'm having heck giving them away now..let alone selling them...LOL...any leads on selling them appreciated...I just can't stop grinding 'em out..usually 2 or 3 a day...that's gonna be about 1000 a year.. HELP !!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you should start working on bowls - they take longer


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I woudn't advise putting them on ebay. I tried a few back a few years ago and got almost no responce and woudn't want to for what I have seen a few of them go for by other. Not worth selling them for a dollar or two and go to the trouble of shipping them. I sold some to others after people just happened to see them and wanted them. 

I would bet however you may could sell the deer antler with bullet to some deer hunter that wanted a momento of their trophy with the bullet that was used. Expecially, I haven't seem the slimlines go for as much as some of the other pen styles. I would think the ones like Bobby has done with logos would be sought after also. I never found the outlet for the pens but some have with the right market outlet.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I delivered $255 worth of pens today. I still have some in stock too. Its hard for me to sell my pens online because people will PM me for a price, then get them for free from somebody else. I only do special orders for pens online now. I do have a market for the pens I make in different types of shops. Right now sales are down for some reason. I am going to expand to duck calls and maybe turkey calls.

Make that $345 just got a call and she( the woman that wanted the 3 sets) wants 2 more pens. I will deliver the other 2 tomorrow.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You mean that people really pay for them??? LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill I really like the way that stuff turns. I am eating right now but will post a picture in a little bit of what I made this afternoon.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good Bobby. I think I will turn some in the morning. I am worn out for the day.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> You mean that people really pay for them??? LOL


LOL..Just kidding on the sales, Bill. I ain't trying to make a living with them. I enjoy giving them away...and I REALLY enjoy making them.. If I end up with 5,000 pens in five years, that's OK with me.. I am just amazed that I can actually make something ...

The 'selling' deal is my bride's idea..She is a real "nickel-nurser" even though she prolly has more money than God.. Yep...I married RICH...but can't get my hands on none of it..LOL.. Her Daddy was a he11 of a "Trust Writer"...

Grinding away....ol' Jim:headknock


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Welcome to the debut of the *"Majestic Rollerball"...*Man..you talk about a 'booger' to make..LOL..Picked it up off one of the emails from one of the suppliers as a kit..came with HUGE Bethleham Olive blank, couple of huge drill bits, and some of the wierdest bushings you ever seen.. Took a while but I finally got her turned and assembled..Enjoy it, cause I ain't gonna do this no more. LOL.. It is HUGE..about twice the size of the Slimlines and must weigh three times as much..Wheewww !!!!!!!!
> 
> First Pic: alongside a conventional slimline for comparison..
> 
> ...


MAN...That is beautiful! I want one!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> MAN...That is beautiful! *I want one*!


LOL...Trod...you WANT ONE of EVERYTHANG !!!...

Might be able to make you a deal on this one...Did an Ebay search and only found two..One Majestic was made of acrylic (ugh) and they wanted $200 for it..did find one other made with a good exotic wood and the price was $600. LOL....I can dream, can't I ???


----------

